# 2nd Dan Test



## Dirty Dog (Apr 9, 2013)

A short clip from testing this weekend. I'm expecting more video and will put together something better when I get them.
Comments, opinions and laughter are all expected.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2013)

Crisp technique!


----------



## Mauthos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations, Mark. 

Testing is always a great time in our martial arts journey. It helps us in many ways but more importantly it gives students a glimps of things to come and something to strive toward. 

Thanks for sharing your journey with us...........


----------



## Kurai (Apr 10, 2013)

seasoned said:


> Congratulations, Mark.
> 
> Testing is always a great time in our martial arts journey. It helps us in many ways but more importantly it gives students a glimps of things to come and something to strive toward.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your journey with us...........



Seasoned summed it up nicely.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing, I remember my 2nd Dan was a pivotal point in my martial journey...enjoy the ride!


----------



## clfsean (Apr 11, 2013)

Y'know if you were nicer to those pavers, you wouldn't have to hit them.

Same with the girl... if you were nicer, you wouldn't have to toss her around.

Just saying... hehehehehe

It's ok... I'm testing next weekend on material I just finished in my curriculum with my teacher's teacher. His teacher brought the goods over from China. No pressure... none at all.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 11, 2013)

I particularly appreciate seeing a fellow "senior citizen" continueing to advance


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations!

Speaking as a grappler, I'd have some nitpicks about the execution of your throws. On the other hand I couldn't perform those breaks without using a hammer, so I guess it balances out.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 11, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I particularly appreciate seeing a fellow "senior citizen" continueing to advance



I beg your pardon. Dirty Dog is not a senior citizen. Just like me, he's still 39 years old


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 11, 2013)

Tames D said:


> I beg your pardon. Dirty Dog is not a senior citizen. Just like me, he's still 39 years old



Would OOPS cover it. My apologies. It has been a  while since I read his profile.:uhyeah:


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 11, 2013)

I think "WOW!!!" would be the right word!!!     Congrats Sir!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2013)

Tames D said:


> I beg your pardon. Dirty Dog is not a senior citizen. Just like me, he's still 39 years old



No no, that's his uniform that's 39 years old.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 23, 2013)

Not part of the test, just messing around before class today. 
Two 16x4x2" concrete pavers. Speed break.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't take this the wrong way, great technique btw but you remind me of mike for Breaking bad. it's a compliment


----------

